# Any Coat Handler's Shampoo & Conditioner Users in Bay Area?



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Are there any Havanese families that use Coat Handler's Shampoo and Conditioner in the Bay Area? I just bought a gallon of each at the last show and will sell them cheap (never opened ~ brand new) as I have changed to a completely different system. 

Please pm me ~


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, I use the conditioner. I stopped using the shampoo as it didn't suit Lizzie. I changed to another shampoo and I am curious what made you change.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Libby:

I love the CHC conditioner, but was not impressed with the shampoo. I just received my gallon for conditioner though, so I'm good for the next year


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, but I didn't like it for my dogs either. I just started using the #1 All Systems shampoo/conditioner and spray for Shelby and she looks just gorgeous. She is silky, it took all the static out of her coat, and she is tangle free. Yesterday I didn't even dry her, she just air dried. When I brushed her, no mats or tangles to be found.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Sorry, but I didn't like it for my dogs either. I just started using the #1 All Systems shampoo/conditioner and spray for Shelby and she looks just gorgeous. She is silky, it took all the static out of her coat, and she is tangle free. Yesterday I didn't even dry her, she just air dried. When I brushed her, no mats or tangles to be found.


I switched over to #1 All Systems too and love it!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm still using Isle of Dog for Kodi because of his allergies. I read that evening primrose oil is good for the skin if dogs have allergies. He is scratching so much right now, but I think it's seasonal allergies, because he's sneezing too. Once he clears up, I will try the #1AS on him too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele do you mind me asking which #1AS you use, we seem to always like the same things and this is one I have not tried yet.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oooh do tell me about taking static out of hair! What is the shampoo conditioner called? Coat handler was too harsh a shampoo for my Tito and right now I am trying to fix the crazy. IOD is good but still have static.


----------

